# Starting on Lamictal & Treatment centers?



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

Recently started on Lamictal - I asked for it myself as my psychiatrist doesnt have a clue about what im talking about when i mention depersonalization it seems, just like every other place.

I also take 30 mg Duloxetine.

First few days and not feeling much.

Also i had a question regarding treatment centers, anyone have any experience with them? I live outside of the US but im hoping one day to get into one of these centers - Just wondering which one is the best?

Regards

Cray


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is no treatment centers. There was until around 2014-15 two small research units in London and York York working with depersonalization. A research unit is to find out what makes the disorder. A treatment center is for a disorder that is understood and where there is some form of formal treatment that a majority will respond to like in depression or alcoholism etc. There is no treatment center for depersonalization.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

The doses used of lamotrigine at the then "Depersonalization research unit" was between 200-400.mg. It will take some time to reach such a dose as it is likely increased with 25.mg pr. week. Your duloxetine should likely be increased to 60.mg at some time,- but likely not central when the doses of lamotrigine is still very low. This publication is the last ever published from the "Depersonalization research unit" and they have a list of those who responded to medicine and at what dose.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4890597/


----------



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for your response, I wasn't aware of that.

I see you are from Denmark, so am I.

Just wondering which danish psycologist or psychiatrist you have found that could be helpful?

Also if you know any from outside who are specailists in DP DR.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

No, i dont know of any danish psychiatrist who specialized in depersonalization. It is highly under diagnosed and many are not aware of it . A former psychiatrists I had, who I saw privately after he retried had the theory that it would be under diagnosed as long it was refractory to treatment. If you see a psychtrist who is paid by the public then there is 20-25.min to see the patient so it rules out any therapies that is based cognitive behavioral therapy for any condition. It is only medicine they can offer.

I know a little of Joe Perkins who have just written a book about depersonalization that will come out this summer. He have tried diffrent interventions before the depersonalization research unit before it completely closed down- CBT, naltrexone and lamotrigine without effect. He is in the UK and there ought to be better options there as the presence of the depersonalization research unit was there. There isn't. He recently made some tweets about his situation.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351221393883607040
You can try lamotrigine with a combination of a anti-depressant and then there is more self-help type of literature related to CBT or thing like this.https://anxietynomore.co.uk/depersonalisation_and_derealisation/


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

A recent outset of depersonalization might be highly responsive to a more psychological approach with the panic anxiety and OCD components in the disorder. There is literature for this approach.


----------



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

Talked to my psychiatrist today.

Increased Lamictal dose to 50 mg, 25 morning 25 at night and Cymbalta 30 mg to 60 mg twice in the morning.

From Lamictal i have seen a slight decrease in DP DR although when i forget to take it for a day the symptoms return to baseline.

Now lets see how 50 mg will affect me.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Probably placebo. 25.mg is a very small dose. You likely have to be in the range of 200-300.mg


----------



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

It's definitely not placebo, can only be a positive sign.



Mayer-Gross said:


> Probably placebo. 25.mg is a very small dose. You likely have to be in the range of 200-300.mg


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

So glad for you, Cray! Keep us updated! =)


----------



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

Saschasascha said:


> So glad for you, Cray! Keep us updated! =)


Thanks but it was short-lived - Haven't seen any improvement in 50 mg and im thinking of stopping it all together although im not sure - Any thoughts if i should keep going?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

It was placebo. The dose where is expected to make a difference in those who respond is around 200-300.mg. Everything below that is placebo. So, in reality you are dropping out before anything have been tried.


----------



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

Starting to have more dizziness and headaches then usual, not sure if its side effects or not, im questioning if its really worth it to go up in dose.


----------

